# Stuff from the 'old' books



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Here's a collection of stuff that was actually found in old handbooks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW! FIRST AID or FOREPLAY ?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Is the copyright expired? I may put this in my safety manual.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Nevermind. I just re-read it, scanning segments of each section and had to spit out have my breakfast.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The Lightman said:


> Nevermind. I just re-read it, scanning segments of each section and had to spit out have my breakfast.



You eat breakfast at noon? :001_huh:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You eat breakfast at noon? :001_huh:


Totally radical for Iowa huh? :laughing:

Who's you're buddy?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

hes from Florida. They dont usually get up untill 11:00 or so...


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, I worked until 4AM. Trying to learn a little before I head out again.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Totally radical for Iowa huh? :laughing:...........


Well, like......... yeah. I guess it's our work ethic.

You know... 'We do more by 8AM than most people do all day.'


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You have my permission, before we get to measure 4),,,,,,,just let me die. I honestly don't mind


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

So.....how many of you old timers will admit to being resuscitated that way????:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You have my permission, before we get to measure 4),,,,,,,just let me die


Trust me ......... you better wake up on your own cause I ain't going as far as 'forth base'.:laughing:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

what year was this published?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> what year was this published?



They're from 3 different books, all from the first half of the 20th century.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

So, when my last helper was standing around with his thumb up his a$$ he wasn't being lazy, he was just "inspiring" himself?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

gold said:


> So, when my last helper was standing around with his thumb up his a$$ he wasn't being lazy, he was just "inspiring" himself?






GOOD ONE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL. Gonna have to go do some more flipping through that one you sent me Ken....I may have missed that chapter!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a reprint of a old book on elevator maintenance from the late 40's I think. It talks about cleaning the parts with gasoline and using compressed air to clean asbestos arc shuts. Real safe working procedures.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

I like how it says to test for voltage use fingertips, this is safe up to 250 volts!

You still practice that one Sparky, or is that how the new helpers are initiated?
Laughin'


----------

